# Nurture Soap Supplies Colorant Sale!!



## lpstephy85 (Jun 27, 2014)

NSS is offering 45% off all colors!!! Use COLORANTS as the promo code in check out. They are running out of colors fast though as while I was checking out I add to adjust some of the sizes. I was able to buy $117 in colors for less than $70!!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 27, 2014)

Ooooh, SALE, my favorite 4-letter word! I'm going to click over there and take a browse. Thanks!


----------

